# Burberry and **** in the Country?



## Natas

As I've only visted the Algarve and my other half is hell bent on moving to the middle of nowhere in PT does anyone know if there are any shops in Gois that sell **** trackies and Burberry accessories please?

I always buy 3 new trackies each season but they have to be **** or Adidas and I love the odd burberry handbag or purse, what girl doesn't? 

I am getting anxious about the possibility of us selling up and moving to the back and beyond, please someone give me some hope 

Him indoors is surfing for ruins!!!!  Why on earth would he want to sell a house with 4 walls and a roof for something with half a wall


----------



## PETERFC

*reply*

Hi Again Natas

There are so many properties for sale why not look to rent somewhere before you decide to sell up in the UK. I have sent a PM so you know what you can get for your money. It's all about what you need not how much you want to pay. The house i have paid my deposit for is a 2 bedroom cottage with a loft to convert into a master bedroom. A cellar to convert to a brew house and store room. 

Keep your Uk house find somewhere to stay/ rent in the back of beyond Ha Ha. Visit as often as you can it's important to feel comfortable about where you may end up staying. Take your time and do not let your OH push you, you as well need to feel comfortable about Gois or anywhere else. 

Can't help with trackies and Burberry stuff you may have noticed they are not a man thing. I will when i next call my friends in Gois and ask for you.

Tell him indoors a ruin means lots of money to fix and may not end up worth what has been paid to convert it to being able to live in. 

Good luck

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Very good advice from Peter. That ruin could be the ruination of you, seriously. You could probably buy a new place for the money that it can take to restore a ruin. I can't see the point in doing that myself.


----------



## bloakey

Natas said:


> As I've only visted the Algarve and my other half is hell bent on moving to the middle of nowhere in PT does anyone know if there are any shops in Gois that sell **** trackies and Burberry accessories please?
> 
> I always buy 3 new trackies each season but they have to be **** or Adidas and I love the odd burberry handbag or purse, what girl doesn't?
> 
> I am getting anxious about the possibility of us selling up and moving to the back and beyond, please someone give me some hope
> 
> Him indoors is surfing for ruins!!!!  Why on earth would he want to sell a house with 4 walls and a roof for something with half a wall



Hmmmmm,

You are going to Gois to live under a bridge and eat goats and the occasional unwary traveller!!! 

I claim my 5 pounds.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Sawney Beane, tried that with his family but it turned out very badly for them. They all lived in a cave.


----------



## bloakey

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Sawney Beane, tried that with his family but it turned out very badly for them. They all lived in a cave.



Hmmm,

Well trolling is also a form of fishing so it could be that she is after a fine big trout sir.


----------



## Natas

Peter thank you for the time you have taken to reply to my concerns and also for the Pm's. I am going to print them off and show him indoors what you have suggested.

bloaky and blueskies what does fishing and goats have to do with it?


----------



## silvers

You can buy all the top names in Lisbon. They are just more expensive!


----------



## bloakey

Natas said:


> Peter thank you for the time you have taken to reply to my concerns and also for the Pm's. I am going to print them off and show him indoors what you have suggested.
> 
> bloaky and blueskies what does fishing and goats have to do with it?


I was wondering whether you were attempting to "yank" someones chain, as your Burberry request seemed to me to be an effective device for pulling the anti-Chav from his lair.

:spit:


----------



## Natas

bloakey said:


> I was wondering whether you were attempting to "yank" someones chain, as your Burberry request seemed to me to be an effective device for pulling the anti-Chav from his lair.
> 
> :spit:


I didn't realise that burberry bags were classed as chav  and I didn't know there is an anti-chav member on here, I don't class myself a chav, just an Essex diva really who is scared witless of being dragged to Gois, but Peter Fc is starting to put my mind at ease


----------



## bloakey

Natas said:


> I didn't realise that burberry bags were classed as chav  and I didn't know there is an anti-chav member on here, I don't class myself a chav, just an Essex diva really who is scared witless of being dragged to Gois, but Peter Fc is starting to put my mind at ease


I spent a lot of my early life in Wimbledon (I still have houses there), I then went on a world tour and eventually settled hereabouts. Here is far better than the UK in my honest opinion, over here I do not get stroppy about what my tax is being spent on or why my doctor needs a translation of every document in every possible language. I have never been on the dole in the UK but my accountant assures me that after paying in for 25 years I am entitled to nothing, I asked him once in jest.

Soooo, screw the lot of them, I will pay (I am paying) Portuguese tax and enjoy the benefits, when I go to the town hall I do not look for translations but do it myself,I have no intention of being on dole as they can keep what I paid them and shove it up their posteriors.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

What ave goats and fishin got to do with it ? Ooh aargh, ooh aargh.
You will finds out me deary. lol I knows folk in them there parts (Gois) who would eat the arse off a baby, through the rungs of a cot.


----------



## bloakey

Mr.Blueskies said:


> What ave goats and fishin got to do with it ? Ooh aargh, ooh aargh.
> You will finds out me deary. lol I knows folk in them there parts (Gois) who would eat the arse off a baby, through the rungs of a cot.


I was referring to a troll, tradiotnally on the Internet it is one who attempts to wind people up and produce a response. A bit like a troll hiding under a bridge in fairy stories of days of yore.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

I know what you mean and she does seem to be trying to get a reaction. lol I see that your irish. So am I.


----------



## bloakey

Mr.Blueskies said:


> I know what you mean and she does seem to be trying to get a reaction. lol I see that your irish. So am I.



Go raibh maith agat,


I am Donegal but I have got this terrible English accent innit! I need to be kept away from the fire as Plastic Paddies like me are prone to melting.

Currently chilling in Caldas although I go to the UK once a week and Abu Dhabi every couple of weeks.

Tis a hard loife so it is.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

I'm from Dublin myself. Have you heard the "plastic paddy" song that was written by a guy named Eric Bogle ? The first verse goes : He's just a plastic paddy singin plastic paddy songs, in a plastic paddy pub that they call The Blarney stone. There's plastic shamrocks everywhere, there's guinness and green beer. And a sign in gaelic above the bar which says "God bless all here !


I have bought a house close to San Martinho do Porto. My wifes brother is staying with us for a while. He too has business interests in the U.A.E. and is just chilling here until another work project comes in.

:eyebrows:


----------



## bloakey

Mr.Blueskies said:


> I'm from Dublin myself. Have you heard the "plastic paddy" song that was written by a guy named Eric Bogle ? The first verse goes : He's just a plastic paddy singin plastic paddy songs, in a plastic paddy pub that they call The Blarney stone. There's plastic shamrocks everywhere, there's guinness and green beer. And a sign in gaelic above the bar which says "God bless all here !
> 
> 
> I have bought a house close to San Martinho do Porto. My wifes brother is staying with us for a while. He too has business interests in the U.A.E. and is just chilling here until another work project comes in.
> 
> :eyebrows:


My Gawd a Jackeen!!! Did you here about the Jackeen whose inferiority complex was bigger and better than everyone elses?

We can be a bit serious in our Irishness, I even joined the French Army cos Wolfe Tone was in it, at the time the Irish army had stopped recruiting for a few years so that was out.

I have 10 years work in Abu Dhabi, I do advanced computing, network security. I also have a very lucrative hobby which takes me to the UK a lot, it is mainly based around military comms equipment. I am fulfilling the 90 day rule nowadays and paying UAE tax 

Your brother's right to lurk hereabouts, it is sunny, cheap and it reminds me of Ireland in the 60s and 70s.

How about a pint in Joyce's one night, it used to be Irish put is now more Iruguese, or perhaps we can meet up for the Angelus or stations of the cross.


----------



## Natas

Mr.Blueskies said:


> I know what you mean and she does seem to be trying to get a reaction. lol I see that your irish. So am I.



 Who's trying to get a reaction????????????? If I wanted a reaction I would of waltzed in here and said a lot worse, trust me on that! 

How rude????????????? someone new asks for legit advice and the clique de clique jump to conclusions about someone they know **** all about after two threads!

Get a life, take your blueskies and shove it up brown street!


----------



## bloakey

Natas said:


> Who's trying to get a reaction????????????? If I wanted a reaction I would of waltzed in here and said a lot worse, trust me on that!
> 
> How rude????????????? someone new asks for legit advice and the clique de clique jump to conclusions about someone they know **** all about after two threads!
> 
> Get a life, take your blueskies and shove it up brown street!


g


Chill out dude,

You came along with impeccable Esex credentials and seemed to be a stereotype, that being so, I (not him) thought you might be trolling for a reaction.

Now that we know you genuinely dance around your handbag and call people babe, we know where we stand. Such is the way of things, we are all unique linguistically, culturally, experientally etc.

In the event we ever meet, I will buy you a pernod innit, I will also show you my Rolex and bullet / stab wounds to make you feel at home (not joking).

How about that?

p.s.

Burberry do nice waterproof jackets and wellies.


p.p.s

there is no clique, just ask the Cabal and they will tell you.


----------



## sdrawkcab

wotsa chav?


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Mr Blueskies 

Mr Blueskies seems Blueskies has been asked about brown street? Now will Blueskies join in had have some fun. 

I hope that we have not upset Natas to much. Perhaps a visit to our mens club may show how perfect gentlemen we really are.

Peterfc 666?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...iving-portugal/35636-why-not-mens-club-5.html


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Natas

The invitation to view the link was to show how we like a bit of fun. 

Peterfc 666?


----------



## HappyasLarry

PETERFC said:


> Hi Natas
> 
> The invitation to view the link was to show how we like a bit of fun.
> 
> Peterfc 666?


Hi Peter and everyone, hal here! Sorry not been on for a while, been away. I think this is a great forum and full of fun not to mention extremely helpful and informative, perhaps Natas would be better off on another expats forum....you know which one I mean, that one is full of people up themselves and with know it all attitudes not to mention Simple Simon who thinks he is gods gift to the world with a big head he and Natas sound like they would make a great pair, an ideal pairing they wouldn't spoil anyone else that is for sure! 

.......joke: 

you should be doing aspirin commercials, you'd be a star"
"I bet you have to hide from charlie brown on halloween"
"you must need a mattress as a pillow"
"your head must have its own gravity well"
"don't let luke skywalker see your head, he'll fly a spaceship up your nose"
"when little kids put things up their nose, do use pool balls?"
"your shoulders must be very powerful to hold that up

naughty naughty spank my little legs


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Shame on you Happyaslarry 

I hope we don't see 




My name on the same page as S***n.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## HappyasLarry

PETERFC said:


> Shame on you Happyaslarry
> 
> I hope we don't see YouTube - War - Edwin Starr
> 
> My name on the same page as S***n.
> 
> Peterfc 666?


I am sure a Liverpool lad like you could beat a puffy Chelsea lad anytime you could give him a Liverpool Kiss!!


----------



## HappyasLarry

Oh btw someone told us he is trying to get into the property game now in CP so buyers beware mind you think he would sell his own grandma for money!! 

forgot to say on the other topic my personal fave food as a kid was spotted dick and semolina pud weird or what!? xx


----------



## HappyasLarry

Peter our family are all from Wigan so i can join you in giving a good ole 'Wigan Kiss'....may have to explain that to others!


----------



## HappyasLarry

PETERFC said:


> Shame on you Happyaslarry
> 
> I hope we don't see YouTube - War - Edwin Starr
> 
> My name on the same page as S***n.
> 
> Peterfc 666?


Sorry Mr Derek only playing around don't want to get no one into trouble especially Mr Peter who sounds a great guy ...you can spank me if you like for being very naughty  :boxing:


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Happyaslarry

With my first ex i nearly moved into a new house in Wigan. My ex was offered a job move. Got a divorce instead the job move was to be based in another office but i found out about her and her boss. 

Did you like the link to WAR. What a boss song.

Good night

Peter 

Ps Welcome back


----------



## HappyasLarry

PETERFC said:


> Hi Happyaslarry
> 
> With my first ex i nearly moved into a new house in Wigan. My ex was offered a job move. Got a divorce instead the job move was to be based in another office but i found out about her and her boss.
> 
> Did you like the link to WAR. What a boss song.
> 
> Good night
> 
> Peter
> 
> Ps Welcome back


Well you will be a whatever the equivalent to a Pie Eater is in CP (wow i love pies one of the few things i miss here have you heard of Pooles' pies from Wigan?) when you get here and I loved the Edwin Starr song takes me back to my youth! fab thanks for putting the link on haven't heard it in years. Nightie Night now. p.s. my best mate lived in birkenhead and she made a mean Scouse!  

by the eck lad thaught bringing back some memries! lancy talk..


----------



## nelinha

Happy as Larry, What happened to you last night? 2-1. The coach you fired is better than the coach you hired!


----------



## HappyasLarry

nelinha said:


> Happy as Larry, What happened to you last night? 2-1. The coach you fired is better than the coach you hired!


...must be all that Agardente we've been drinking, our neighbours keep plying us with the stuff its like firewater! We've had fig, grape, pear, peach, apple ...how many varieties do they make here in the country? 

_'There were three pigs. 

The first pig went to a bar ordered a drink and gulped it down and went to the bathroom and then left. 

The second pig went to the same bar ordered a drink and gulped it down and went to the bathroom and then left. 

The third pig went to the same bar ordered a drink and gulped it down and was just going to leave and the bartender asked if he was going to the bathroom and the third little pig said "No I'm the little pig that goes weee weee weee all the way home" _


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Bloakey,

Sure twas the drink and the religion that has been the ruination of the irish. :eyebrows:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Natas,

I think that you are over reacting to be honest. I am not trying to upset you. I just cannot understand the fuss that you are making about coming to live here, that's all. If I didn't want to come, I wouldn't. Your insults are wasted on me, because I am bullet proof.

:eyebrows:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Your name aint Simon, by any chance ? lol


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Three spades are leaning against a wall. One irish guy says to the other.
Take your pick.

:focus:


----------



## HappyasLarry

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Your name aint Simon, by any chance ? lol


Hey Mr B...you may be on to something, just noticed if you spell Natas the other way what does it spell??? Satan!


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



happyaslarry said:


> hey mr b...you may be on to something, just noticed if you spell natas the other way what does it spell??? Satan!



666?


----------



## Natas

HappyasLarry said:


> Hey Mr B...you may be on to something, just noticed if you spell Natas the other way what does it spell??? Satan!



 So it is! The devil woman from Essex, has rather a nice ring to it doesn't it  

I'm upset, we planned to go to Bop's tonight but our dog sitter has let us down and as if that isn't bad enuff I broke a nail!


----------



## PETERFC

Natas said:


> So it is! The devil woman from Essex, has rather a nice ring to it doesn't it
> 
> I'm upset, we planned to go to Bop's tonight but our dog sitter has let us down and as if that isn't bad enuff I broke a nail!


Hi Natas/ Satan

Be the Devil woman i am the Banned 666 man maybe we could start a club for quirky folk on this Forum. 

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Natas,

You should team up with the anti-christ, ie Pete the 666 man. 
Pete knows that I am only joking. He's really Elvis you know.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

You can both go bopping at the disco. If you promise to be nice, he might even show ya his blue swade shoes. lol


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Lar,

You've been very subdued and tongue in cheek lately ? Hope you are feeling yourself again soon.

:spit:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Or is it suede shoes ?


----------



## Natas

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi Natas,
> 
> You should team up with the anti-christ, ie Pete the 666 man.
> Pete knows that I am only joking. He's really Elvis you know.


I think Peterfc would have his hands full with me at the disco


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi All

Lets find out about the Disco and then worry about hands and full.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

I can see it now. A 60s night at the disco in Gois. Enter, John Travolta and Olivia Newton John.



A barn dance, straw hat and overalls is more my thing. lol ooh aargh.

:clap2:


----------



## nelinha

Hi Natas, at least here you won't need a dog sitter so you can go jolling. As for nails, there are lots of nail studios here that can fix you up. Did you know there is even a male manicurist somewhere around Lisbon and he is quite popular. In Mozambique it's the men that also paint the women's nails. So you can see there is lots for you to discover here in PT. And you will be staying quite near to Coimbra where there is an university with lots of young hot hunks. And that means lots of discos and pubs as well.


----------



## Natas

Nelinha I think you are my saving grace on this forum ...thanks x


----------



## Isola20

Hi Natas
You seem like a nice lady and I think the blokes here are giving you the old run-around, to be honest. To answer your original question, Gois is a pretty small market town and some distance from the nearest city (Coimbra). I don't think there are any clothes shops in Gois at all and I think you'd struggle to find the brands you mention even in Coimbra. If you're looking for designer gear, clubs etc, I really don't think Gois is for you - charming though it undoubtedly is. Moving here would be about downgrading for a rural lifestyle, swapping kitten-heeled mules for wellies in winter and flip-flops in summer, and wild nights out for a few bottles of red in small cafes etc. Not much different really than if you moved from Essex to a small town in Derbyshire or Shropshire. If Country Living's not your style, you might want to have a rethink. I don't want to rain on your parade, just trying to be helpful as a former Londoner who spent a decade in Soho and Regent Street but has now made the transition to Central Portugal.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Isola 20,

Very good advice and it definately sounds like you know exactly what you are talking about. Unlike that Peter FC geezer.

:eyebrows:


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi Isola 20,
> 
> Very good advice and it definately sounds like you know exactly what you are talking about. Unlike that Peter FC geezer.
> 
> :eyebrows:


Mr Blueskies 

What's this about Soho?????

I am watching.

Peterfc 666? a super hero


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Soho ? How dare you !


:spit:


----------



## silvers

I can verify that Blueflies has never paid a WOMAN for sex.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

I don't know if that is strictly true Silvers ?  I have been handing over my paycheck to the wife for 25 years.
:confused2:


----------



## silvers

And exactly how much sex do you get from your wife these days?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Your getting personal now. PM me and we can compare notes and swop videos.


----------

